# Did you raise a puppy and have small kids at the same time?



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

We are getting our puppy from a breeder in mid March . In the mean time I am soaking up knowledge from the forum! I'm definitely going to crate train (my pug who has passed was crate trained and happy), I'm also getting an x pen etc. I downloaded the Ian Dunbar book and have started reading it as well. We are 100% committed to making this puppy our final family addition. 

So my kids are 2 and 5...I'm home M-F and work on Sat/Sun when my DH is home, so someone is always here. Do you have some reassuring words about how it wasn't bad with small kids and a puppy?:....if you have any advice or words of experience I'm reading....


----------



## Joyb1313 (Dec 27, 2012)

When my kids were 2 and 4 we had a golden puppy. I didn't have much knowledge at the time as far as raising a puppy. Didn't realize what I was getting into. I had a hard time being patient with her as she was constantly taking my kids little toys and chewing them and I spent so much time chasing her around trying to get things away from her. It was rough. She was very obedient and perfect when my husband was home, but terrible for me. One of the hardest things for me was she would jump up to the table and take my kids food. 
I think the best thing you can do is exactly what you are doing. Arm yourself with knowledge so you have a plan of action. Read as much as you can so you know what to expect and have a plan. I would definitely plan on doing basic obedience classes as its pretty hard to train a puppy at home on your own at the same time as you are caring for your kids. (You will still be training at home, but it will give you a good jump off point). 
I currently have a puppy again. My kids are much older. I babysit an 18 month old every afternoon. This time I knew what I was getting into. Cooper takes a lot of time and attention. He thought the baby was a puppy and really wished he could tackle her to the ground and chew her ears and I had to constantly be between them, but within a couple weeks he has started to do much much better with her... Even though he still chews on the rest if us. I think he has figured out that she is fragile and does great with her for the most part 5 weeks in. 
I think it can be a wonderful experience for you and your family as long as you know what to expect and are prepared to do the work. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you so so so much for this post! Exactly what I need to hear/read right now  I will definitely do the puppy training and arm myself with knowledge as you suggest 



Joyb1313 said:


> When my kids were 2 and 4 we had a golden puppy. I didn't have much knowledge at the time as far as raising a puppy. Didn't realize what I was getting into. I had a hard time being patient with her as she was constantly taking my kids little toys and chewing them and I spent so much time chasing her around trying to get things away from her. It was rough. She was very obedient and perfect when my husband was home, but terrible for me. One of the hardest things for me was she would jump up to the table and take my kids food.
> I think the best thing you can do is exactly what you are doing. Arm yourself with knowledge so you have a plan of action. Read as much as you can so you know what to expect and have a plan. I would definitely plan on doing basic obedience classes as its pretty hard to train a puppy at home on your own at the same time as you are caring for your kids. (You will still be training at home, but it will give you a good jump off point).
> I currently have a puppy again. My kids are much older. I babysit an 18 month old every afternoon. This time I knew what I was getting into. Cooper takes a lot of time and attention. He thought the baby was a puppy and really wished he could tackle her to the ground and chew her ears and I had to constantly be between them, but within a couple weeks he has started to do much much better with her... Even though he still chews on the rest if us. I think he has figured out that she is fragile and does great with her for the most part 5 weeks in.
> I think it can be a wonderful experience for you and your family as long as you know what to expect and are prepared to do the work.
> ...


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

We had three dogs when my oldest was born. Three big dogs. 

By the time we had our third child, we also got a puppy. We moved homes when she was 5 days old, which was also the first day of KG for the oldest. I worked weekends when my husband was home too.

You kids can be given jobs - check the water bowl, feed the puppy (with your help). At five, my older son was also letting the dogs out back, if needed. The three year old loved giving dog cookies for "tricks."
We did crate the puppy too.

As long as you can deal with a less than immaculate house, it will be fine. Know that there will be some frustrating times, but it is wonderful for them to grow up with their best friends.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My first golden puppy came home when my oldest child was 2 1/2 years old. I was fortunate that I could afford a trainer to help me with obedience starting out. Start researching a good place (the best ones have spots fill fast) it's not too early at all... and sign up for puppy classes, start networking with friends, neighbors etc. to find someone with a puppy close to your age who lives nearby that you could try to arrange weekly puppy playdates with as they get older. The absolute best exercise for a puppy is wrestling and roughhousing with another pup of similar size and age, and if you can do this once or twice a week it will make a huge difference in keeping his energy levels under control. 

Is your husband on board with this? Since you have two kids, you're really going to need your husband's help making sure that the puppy gets enough exercise and training time every single day. If you try to skip a day because you're sick or one of your kids are sick, you can have the puppy spend more crate time (which is fine for a day) but you will pay for it with excess energy the following day.

The X Pen will be worth it's weight in gold. It's the best thing to manage your household along with babygates and the crate. If you can afford to have a crate in your bedroom for nighttime and one in your kitchen/main living area for daytime (use it like a playpen) so that he can be with your family but your kids are safe when your back is turned, that is the best set up. (I have 3 daughters, so I have figured this out over the years with puppies) You can't run and switch the laundry or start messing with dinner and turn your back for a minute when you have young kids and a puppy. 

I'm sure you don't need any encouragement, but start shopping for toys now. As you may have noticed, the heavy duty, higher quality toys like kong are expensive and you will want to have plenty of toys (and 3 or 4 kongs to stuff and freeze) so if you buy a few every week, the expense won't seem so bad. They need some smaller toys for when they're younger, but they do grow fast.

Have you found a good vet? If not, ask friends and hopefully you can find one you love who is close by. Make your first appointment a few weeks in advance so you're not scrambling to get your puppy seen when you bring her home.

The supervision has to be extremely close - one hand on the puppy and one hand on the two year old close. It's a lot of work, but if you're a dog lover, it's worth it. This forum is a fantastic resource, I've learned a lot here  Congratulations, anticipation is half the fun!!! Cant wait to see photos of your new baby!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

When we got Brady, my youngest was 4. I had to keep Brady leashed to me, otherwise he was chewing up my kids. The four year old put Brady right in his place, but the older ones 8 and 9, would screech, and it would just encourage the land shark. There is a reason why my breeder would not sell to children under 4.

Every piece of my children's clothes had bite holes, the end of sleeves and their pants. Toys if not put away, were chewed up. It was very difficult, but we made it. 

I recommend the book Golden retrievers for Dummies. It really paints a realistic picture.


----------



## Smilingjustalittlebit (Nov 13, 2012)

We found it tough at first, kids being 6 and 4. Our girl was constantly on edge as Bella was jumping up on her and was very unpredictable. After a few weeks everything started to calm down. 

You need to train the kids as much as the dog, especially when it comes to leaving stuff lying around.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Smilingjustalittlebit said:


> You need to train the kids as much as the dog, especially when it comes to leaving stuff lying around.


This!! Lol got our dog Lilly when my kids were almost 2 and 4. She wasnt too much of a landshark. She was a pretty good dog however she loves to steal my sons Mickey Mouse, even now when she is 2! Its a ritual to her. Lol she also had a fetish for train tracks (the wooden kind). So puppy proofing and having the kids understand that if something gets destroyed its gone but that its not safe for the dogs either. 

My kids will feed the dogs, give them water, let them outside, give them treats to put them in their kennels for the day and love to pay fetch with them. They also recently started "helping" me wash them, it doesnt last long but I cant wait for the day for them to be able to do it! Lol 

You can do it, just required ALoT of time and patience. Highly recommend obedience training and not just 1 class but at least 2. At a good trainer.


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you all SO MUCH for your advice!! I read every word and I'm soaking up the advice. My husband is really excited about the puppy, he printed out the picture the breeder sent us and showed it to his coworkers hahahaha! 
I originally thought that I would just surprise my girls with the puppy at pick up time but after reading all of the responses I think I'm going to tell them a couple weeks in advance. I think it will be a good idea to teach them things before bringing puppy home and maybe even do some practicing with a stuffed animal. I'm definitely going to go ahead and research puppy classes in my area too


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

I printed a list of 10 basic rules for my kids (yours are younger so a printed list won't work). But we warned them not to rough house, not to ever take toys away from the puppy, to leave the puppy alone when he was eating, never pick the puppy up, if he chews on you, put a toy in his mouth, etc.

On top of prepping your kids, make sure the puppy has a "safe zone" and the kids have their own "safe zone". For us, the puppy was blocked in the kitchen. The kids knew they had to keep their toys either up in their rooms, or downstairs in the basement playroom, or they were fair game for the puppy.

My biggest problem was getting the kids to keep the kitchen doors closed. They were always leaving the door open and letting the puppy out, especially my 4 year old.

Never leave the kids and puppy together unsupervised....things can happen in the blink of an eye. A puppy can accidentally be kicked down the stairs, or a puppy can accidentally jump on or bite a small child.

The first month or two will be crazy, but the time really does fly by! And in a while, your kids will have a great new best friend.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

My golden girl puppy Jenny came to us when my daughter was three years old.
It was an awesome experience as she was an only child and the dog was her playmate
and comfort. She would fall asleep on the floor next to the puppy and they would take their naps together. Jenny was the sweetest dog. She did not nip. (I know thats
sounds impossible but true) My daughter learned resposibility as she loved to feed the dog. Maybe it was a long time ago but I don't remember any problems and I only
have wonderful memories of the two of them together.


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

I love the list of rules! I think I will do a list and remind/tell them daily what they are. I'm going to set puppy up in our den, a baby gate will keep my girls out. Puppy will have his crate and a xpen in that room as well. It will also be easy access to run out for potty time. Good reminder about the toys too.... Thanks for the advice and encouragement 




CStrong73 said:


> I printed a list of 10 basic rules for my kids (yours are younger so a printed list won't work). But we warned them not to rough house, not to ever take toys away from the puppy, to leave the puppy alone when he was eating, never pick the puppy up, if he chews on you, put a toy in his mouth, etc.
> 
> On top of prepping your kids, make sure the puppy has a "safe zone" and the kids have their own "safe zone". For us, the puppy was blocked in the kitchen. The kids knew they had to keep their toys either up in their rooms, or downstairs in the basement playroom, or they were fair game for the puppy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

We are currently raising a puppy and a small child. My son is 5yrs and the pup (Milla) is a little over 3 months. The hardest thing for us right now is teaching our son how to play with her. He is used to our old dog who was a chihuahua mix. He could run around with him and pet him and everything without any problems. With Milla, she thinks he is a chew toy. He wants to run around the house, but that just excites her and makes her jump at him. Heck, he cant even walk around the house without her pulling on his clothes. I feel bad for him because he cant even play in the living room anymore because she will either chew on him or or his toys.

All I can say is make sure your kids can be calm around the puppy, and keep their stuff picked up and good luck.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

My 10 year old had a bit of an adjustment to Ellie. Our older dog is the same age as my son, and so they grew up together. My child didn't realize that his behavior was an invitation to bad behavior from Ellie, like running and squealing. It's a learning process for the kids and the pups!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MissMolly (Oct 27, 2012)

We took Molly to puppy school which was great and we involved my other halfs youngest which was great as she then knew his to handle Molly !When Molly was going through a phase of being a bit destructive we were advised to get a house line ( which is like a really long dog lead that you keep attached in the house ) that worked great for Molly's training ! Good luck I found the site a great help !


----------



## daisydoo79 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you SO much for starting this thread. The posts here have been very helpful!! I'm in the exact same boat as you. I have two young boys: a 3.5 year old and my youngest just turned 1. Our puppy was born two days ago so we have about 8 more weeks before all heck breaks loose here 

While I have experience with puppies, I've never raised one with young children before. The thought scares me, but I'm doing all I can to prepare. Like a couple others have mentioned, we're making "rules" for our oldest to follow. For example, all kid toys need to be kept in their bedrooms (both rooms are baby gated) until we can teach the puppy which are his/her toys and which he/she cannot have. I plan to keep a regular 'potty' schedule and take the puppy outside to offer him/her the chance to go. I'm hoping that will minimize accidents in the house. We'll let my 3 year old feed the puppy at mealtimes. And we're going to sign up for obedience classes.

I'm very lucky in that my breeder lives 20 minutes away. Once the puppies are a bit older, I plan to take my 3 year old to visit often so he can get used to being around puppies and learn how to handle them before we bring the puppy home. Hopefully that will ease the transition for everyone. 

I'm a little concerned my 1 year old may get rough-housed :/  But, my DH recently lost his job so the silver lining is that he'll most likely be home with me during the crazy puppy stage. With two of us keeping watch, I think we'll be able to manage our kids & a puppy. 

Good luck to you! It's going to be such a great time in your lives. I'll be watching this thread to soak up any other tips!

Emily


----------



## Tainka (Nov 9, 2012)

my daughter is 3.5 year old. We got the puppy 3 months ago. Because she is only child for now the puppy is a great playmate for her. They keep each other busy. Sometimes both of them drive me crazy but its worth it.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

We got a golden puppy when my boys were 8 and 4. I never had a dog growing up, but my husband was adamant that "every kid needs a dog." Here's what I have learned over the past 14 years:
1. In the words of Little Feat, "The money flowed like wine." A trip to the vet almost always came at the same time that the dentist said "braces", a car or appliance broke down or tuition was due.
2. Puppies are thieves and garbage disposals and kids (at least mine) are slobs. I can't tell you how many times we were almost late for school, church, sporting events, etc. because the dog had stolen someone's tennis shoe, book, baseball glove, etc.
3. If your kids are old enough to participate in extra curricular activities, make sure your neighbor has a key. Piano and karate lessons are always at rush hour, little league games take forever, and wrestling meets last from sun up to sun down. Dogs get hungry and can't "hold it" forever.
4. In the early years, the youngest and the dog will forever be fighting over the youngest's stuffed animals.
5. No miracle of modern medicine can make a sick/sad child feel better as quickly as a snuggling with their dog.
6. Pictures of kids (no matter how old) and dogs make the best Christmas cards. (See attached)
7. White, bleachable slipcovers, a good vacuum cleaner and a mop are a must. Get some antidepressants if you are a neat freak.
8. My husband was right about kids and dogs, and I probably have deep seeded, unresolved issues with my parents.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Davidrob2 said:


> .... Get some antidepressants if you are a neat freak.
> 8. My husband was right about kids and dogs, and I probably have deep seeded, unresolved issues with my parents.



Bwahahahahaha!! this made me laugh out loud 

p.s. love the 'then and now' photos of your boys with their goldens... you must be so proud, they have grown in to handsome young men.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Love the before and after photos too! It is hard work but so worth it. I didnt get my first dog until i was 12 ..I tried to get one for years prior. Ever since getting my first dog I knew I could never be without one and knew that my kids would grow up with dogs. My kids truly love them and I believe having them around has taught them love, compassion, responsibility and that a dog will always be there for you.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Davidrob2 said:


> We got a golden puppy when my boys were 8 and 4. I never had a dog growing up, but my husband was adamant that "every kid needs a dog." Here's what I have learned over the past 14 years:
> 1. In the words of Little Feat, "The money flowed like wine." A trip to the vet almost always came at the same time that the dentist said "braces", a car or appliance broke down or tuition was due.
> 2. Puppies are thieves and garbage disposals and kids (at least mine) are slobs. I can't tell you how many times we were almost late for school, church, sporting events, etc. because the dog had stolen someone's tennis shoe, book, baseball glove, etc.
> 3. If your kids are old enough to participate in extra curricular activities, make sure your neighbor has a key. Piano and karate lessons are always at rush hour, little league games take forever, and wrestling meets last from sun up to sun down. Dogs get hungry and can't "hold it" forever.
> ...


After talking to my 22-year-old, I can't believe I forgot the most obvious tip. Kids and puppies are the same -- dependent as babies and often trying as teenagers. But if you are consistent with your expectations for them, they will turn into wonderful adults. Enjoy every moment. Your house will feel incredibly empty when they are gone.


----------



## swildt (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi there,

We just got a puppy and have a 4 year old and 8 year old. The main issue I'm having right now is the puppy like to nip at the 4 year old's heels. Then my 4 year old runs, which causes the puppy to chase him and nip more.. he thinks it's a game.

We're trying to include the kids in the training process. It's harder with the 4 year old, but he's actually doing better than I expected. When the puppy nips, I've gotten him to firmly say no and offer a toy instead, which is working pretty well. We are going to have our 8 year old be the handler at puppy classes. It might help to let your kids go to training classes so they can see how to properly handle the puppy and maybe even practice with the trainer there as well. 

We are currently confining the puppy to one room in the house, which is our sunroom. There is a TV, couch, and two recliners in here so we can all hang out, but there are also laminate floors for easy clean up, and a door for potty breaks. I don't want him going in the rest of the carpeted (!!) house until he his housebroken or close to it. I'm sure I'll be prying kid's toys out of his mouth once he gets access to the rest of the house!

It is pandemonium, for sure. The other night I had two boys running in circles in and a fat little clumsy puppy happily chasing them, but I also loved it. I had visions of him all grown up playing and loving on "his boys." 

Sheri


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

I loved your posts! I read this out loud to my husband and we both were laughing and "aww'ing"  so sweet! And I loved the pics of your boys and dogs!!! What nice memories! Thank you so much 





Davidrob2 said:


> We got a golden puppy when my boys were 8 and 4. I never had a dog growing up, but my husband was adamant that "every kid needs a dog." Here's what I have learned over the past 14 years:
> 1. In the words of Little Feat, "The money flowed like wine." A trip to the vet almost always came at the same time that the dentist said "braces", a car or appliance broke down or tuition was due.
> 2. Puppies are thieves and garbage disposals and kids (at least mine) are slobs. I can't tell you how many times we were almost late for school, church, sporting events, etc. because the dog had stolen someone's tennis shoe, book, baseball glove, etc.
> 3. If your kids are old enough to participate in extra curricular activities, make sure your neighbor has a key. Piano and karate lessons are always at rush hour, little league games take forever, and wrestling meets last from sun up to sun down. Dogs get hungry and can't "hold it" forever.
> ...





Davidrob2 said:


> After talking to my 22-year-old, I can't believe I forgot the most obvious tip. Kids and puppies are the same -- dependent as babies and often trying as teenagers. But if you are consistent with your expectations for them, they will turn into wonderful adults. Enjoy every moment. Your house will feel incredibly empty when they are gone.


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you ALL so much for your wonderful advice!! I read all of the posts to my husband, at times we felt scared  we laughed out loud, and definitely loved to hear your nice memories. 
We are really excited to get our puppy in a few weeks and really appreciate your words!!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Can't wait to see pictures of your kids and their new puppy in a few weeks.


----------



## sierrabailey (Jan 10, 2013)

*Thanks for starting this post.*

Thanks to all who replied to this post. We will be bringing our puppy home in a little less then 2 weeks and we have a four year old son. I have ordered several gates to block areas off. I have not had a puppy since 1995. But I remember thinking am I ever going to be able to pet her without getting chewed on. I have been trying to prepare our 4 year old for this and getting him use to not leaving his toys laying around. Our last dog passes away when our son was 1 and by that time he was older and well trained. I am excited and a little scared.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Donatella, Cody came home as a little puppy when my son was 5. Yes, there were little teeth holes in every shirt, but it was charming to watch those two little boys play together. That human little boy is now a dad of a 2.5-year-old son and an 8-month old daughter, and his family includes a golden. One thing they're doing with great consistency is have my grandson apologize to the dog when he doesn't treat him gently and with respect. Toddlers often test the boundaries, and the dog is often the target of that testing. Apologizing teaches empathy, as well as being a reminder that being unkind to the pup has consequences (the consequences escalate if the unkindness continues). I found raising young kids with dogs requires an equal amount of teaching for kids and pups alike. Remember to keep your camera handy at all times for those moments you swear you'll never forget, but you will! Cody was 13 in this photo, Baird was 18..having gone from a kindergardner to a college freshman with that dog as his pal!


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh I love this!! Thank you so much for your input....this is exactly what I would love for my girls. And I love this sweet picture   




Finn's Fan said:


> Donatella, Cody came home as a little puppy when my son was 5. Yes, there were little teeth holes in every shirt, but it was charming to watch those two little boys play together. That human little boy is now a dad of a 2.5-year-old son and an 8-month old daughter, and his family includes a golden. One thing they're doing with great consistency is have my grandson apologize to the dog when he doesn't treat him gently and with respect. Toddlers often test the boundaries, and the dog is often the target of that testing. Apologizing teaches empathy, as well as being a reminder that being unkind to the pup has consequences (the consequences escalate if the unkindness continues). I found raising young kids with dogs requires an equal amount of teaching for kids and pups alike. Remember to keep your camera handy at all times for those moments you swear you'll never forget, but you will! Cody was 13 in this photo, Baird was 18..having gone from a kindergardner to a college freshman with that dog as his pal!


----------



## Clavendog (Jan 1, 2013)

So glad you posted this question! I'm enjoying the responses. My kids are 8, 6, & 4. I'm so excited for the puppy but so nervous too. Downstairs is hardwood (we're putting away the throw rugs for a bit) and putting a baby gate up at the playroom. My kids do run when puppies start nipping so we've been talking about what to do and reading puppy care books together. Everyone keeps tellingly that We're nuts for getting a puppy at this point in our life so we're nervous. 

My husband and I both work but my mom is here watching the kids. We plan to take the first 2 weeks off after bringing the puppy home to "train" my mom as well. Lol!


----------



## jolie5 (Dec 14, 2013)

This has been a really helpful to me too! We are picking up our pup in about a month and have a 4 yo and 1 yo at home. Thanks everyone!


----------

